# biospot



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the biospot flea and tick treatment? Does it work well? I'm kind' of wary because it is so cheap, but I like that it does for mosquitos also.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've been using it for 7 years and I LOVE it. For my dogs, it works better than Frontline. I never see ticks on my dogs while on Biospot, but I have seen ticks on my dogs while on Frontline.


----------



## mpfsmf573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes we are going on our 3rd season using it on both our gsd's and 3 cats too. It does every bit that Fronline plus did we are very pleased with it. Only thing we noticed it seems to take a little longer to be absorbed, but otherwise we like the results.

Marc


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I think this is the product that my mother used and it ended up costing her over $200 in vet bills when her dog had a major reaction to it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Any dog can have a reaction to ANYTHING unfortunately. I've used it on 6 of my own dogs in the 7 years and not one has ever had a reaction. I've used it on foster dogs too and no problems either.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Me too. I've used biospot on my 4 dogs and this will be the 6th year in a row (haven't started using it just yet this season). I've been very happy with the results.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I used it on Kenya and two months after I got her (she was on BioSpot and I kept using it), she had fleas.

This last month, I didn't have enough Frontline Plus so I had to put BioSpot on Coke.

Neither dog has had any reactions, it just didn't work on Kenya so I switched. My vet has really good prices on Frontline Plus anyway.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

dogs are sensitive to certain things just like people are. its trial and error with any of these products.

i use frontline and have for 6 years. never see any ticks/fleas on my dogs. however i know several people who use bio-spot and have no problems.

debbie


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Where do you get Biospot from? I have never seen it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen more reactions on the boards to Biospot, but that doesn't mean that all dogs will react to it.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the new one (is it just the packaging) and the old one? I noticed that the new edition is much more expensive.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

The new edition is supposed to be more effective, and the ingredient list is the same as Advantage and Frontline (combines some of their ingredients), so I don't think you'll get the reactions people had out of the old Biospot.

That said, I did not find it to be effective on my dog, and Advantage was only partially effective. My dog is on Frontline Plus now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think most of the spot-ons work by the oils in the coat distributing the substances. If your dog tends to have a dry coat, or probably even a dirty one, then I suspect that none of them will be very effective.

I always give a bath about a week before application to increase the ability of the stuff to distribute.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I'm going to try it, it seems more reasonable than the Frontline Plus. And, since I definitely WILL NOT be buying the Promeris again maybe this stuff will be okay. I really prefer K9 Advantix but the price on that stuff has gone WAY UP!


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! I'd never heard of it before, but I think that I'll give it a try!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I've used Bio Spot on all my animals for 7 yrs. now. I give it a


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALWhere do you get Biospot from? I have never seen it.


I got mine at Tractor Supply Co, but have seen it in pet stores.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

probably most pet stores carry biospot. i have seen it most everywhere.

debbie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I got all excited checking the prices on this and comparing to Advantage. But then I looked at the active ingredient in the BioSpot for dogs and it is, I THINK, stuff you can't use on cats/around cats. So with cats who groom dogs, I don't believe that this is something I can use (just like I can't use Advantix). Poop. I guess I could buy the cat stuff for the cats and save money there...maybe.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

For the first 3 or so years I was using BioSpot on my dogs, my sister and her 2 cats were leaving with us. Her cats never had issues with it, and the male cat use to wrestle with my Yorkie who had Bio on her.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I found Biospot yesterday at PetsMart ... going to put it on them tonight! 

It sure was much more reasonable ... I got 3 vials for $15.99, not too shabby at all. But, I guess the most important thing is whether or not it works regardless of the price.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure about this product yet ... they are still scratching but not sure if it's do to fleas or just an itch. 

Does anyone know is this stuff waterproof? I wanted to let them go swimming in the pool but didn't know if this stuff is waterproof like Frontline or K9.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Remember that the spot on treatments like Biospot and Frontline don't stop the fleas from biting only kills them after they bite, they are not repellants so if your guys are still itching they probably are still being bitten...might have to treat your yard and house too.

We are having a tough time with fleas here too!!


----------

